# Smoked Trout



## snot00011 (May 19, 2015)

Started some smoked Trout from a great weekend of fishing. 












20150519_192421.jpg



__ snot00011
__ May 19, 2015


----------



## snot00011 (May 19, 2015)

20150519_200711.jpg



__ snot00011
__ May 19, 2015


----------



## fester (May 19, 2015)

Pic's are great but what is on it and how did you smoke them?


----------



## snot00011 (May 19, 2015)

Brown Sugar, garlic, salt, and pepper. Smoking them in a Big Chief with Apple chips.


----------



## snot00011 (May 20, 2015)

20150519_231219.jpg



__ snot00011
__ May 20, 2015






Completed fish


----------



## snot00011 (May 20, 2015)

IMG_20150519_231637.jpg



__ snot00011
__ May 20, 2015


----------



## smokerjoe (May 20, 2015)

That looks tasty! I have a big chief and i love it. So, how long did you smoke the trout?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snot00011 (May 20, 2015)

Smoked them for 3hrs.


----------



## atomicsmoke (May 20, 2015)

Do you normally leave the dry brine in the fish for smoking?


----------



## wade (May 20, 2015)

atomicsmoke said:


> Do you normally leave the dry brine in the fish for smoking?


Same question again. Does that not make them incredibly salty. I dry cure my trout fillets too but as they are relatively thin I find that you have to be careful how long they are left in contact with the cure. For trout this is usually only 2 hours and then I rinse off all the cure before smoking.


----------



## atomicsmoke (May 20, 2015)

I am not sure if you are aware of the "pellicle" concept. To achieve it you need to wash the brine off and dry the fillets before smoking.


----------



## snot00011 (May 20, 2015)

First time doing this. My Uncle has been doing this forever and a day and I asked him how he does it and did what he does.


----------



## snot00011 (May 20, 2015)

I have not heard of the pellicle concept.  If it is truly that bad I will still eat them and I will chalk it up to a learning experience.


----------



## atomicsmoke (May 20, 2015)

This is not criticism . Far from it: it's just that in most threads about smoked fish you will see washed fillets.

Pellicle is the sticky layer that appears on the flesh after letting the brined fish dry for hours-overnight. Legend is it makes for better smoke absorption.


----------



## snot00011 (May 20, 2015)

I understand and not taking hard. I asked him about washing them when he gave me the instruction and he said no. Going to let them sit for a couple of days then take the bones out.


----------



## leah elisheva (May 22, 2015)

Very fun!! I bet they are delicious!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## snot00011 (Jun 13, 2015)

I ended up washing them off when I deboned them it was a bite much. But with cream cheese and cracker not bad.


----------

